
Show HN: Best database admin interface for startups? - Yilmaz_K
We are looking for an out-of-the-box admin interface that helps our team to easily manage database records without having to write any SQL queries. It should be something like phpmyadmin just more intuitive for non-tech-focussed people. One example use case would be: We have customers that place orders through our website and our team has to manually change some properties of those orders in the database.
======
petee
I think you meant to post this as an Ask HN...

